# ISO 16Ch LOR and some Video Props for our annual Charity Drive



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey Brian, me too!

Anyways, I do a light show and have a bunch of 16 channel sequences, however, they are vixen format... Do you happen to know if they are compatible?

I run 16 mechanical relays and 4 sets of RGB strips, but the sequences were all made without the RGB, so they will still look good without.

I can get together a track list if you're interested and can use the vix format


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

